# de dupe/s



## barbès

Se trata de un titular aparecido en Libération; dice así: 

Jeu de dupes autour du pétrole brut 
*Leader anti-impérialista, Chávez a pourtant besoin des Etats-Unis *

La traducción literal (juego de ingenuos/pardillos) no me satisface. 
¿Alguna sugerencia? 

Merci !


----------



## Tina.Irun

Otra opción: juego de timadores.


----------



## barbès

Lo de "timadores" está mucho mejor, sí (gracias, Tina !); pero, que yo sepa, "juego de timadores" no es una expresión frecuente en español.  
Alguna otra idea ?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Tina Iglesias said:


> Otra opción: juego de timadores.


 
Juegos de embusteros, farsantes, ...


----------



## bertasans

Hola, buenas tardes. Estoy buscando la traduccion de esta expresión. Encuentro webs en donde aparece pero incluso en sitios en español se mantiene la frase en francés.

El contexto es de el de trueque entre balleneros y pobladores del ártico "Un marché de dupes s'organise. Fer, fusils et alcool s'échangent contre fourrures et d'ivoire." No se si tiene la frase en cuestión tiene un matiz que se me escapa.

Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Te propongo: engañifa.
In Clave:*engañifa *
s.f. Engaño artificioso con apariencia de utilidad: _Ese nuevo negocio que te ofrecen no es más que una engañifa para sacarte el dinero. 
_Esperando te sirva...


----------



## bertasans

Muchas gracias. Puedfe servir muy bien, ya que sin duda se trata de engañar a los lugareños, (como hacian p.ej. los colonos con los indios americanos, y todos los colonizadores en general..)

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## carlotalafargue

Yo propongo _juego de trileros_, que son los timadores que juegan en plena la calle inicitando a hacer apuestas sobre una de las tres cartas que manejan. Por supuesto el juego parece simple, fácil, y por eso... siempre ganan ellos.


----------



## Vialys

*Jeu de dupes*, qué te parece *juego de mentirosos*? que no es tan fuerte como embusteros o farsantes pero que da bien la idea de lo que pasa entre Chaves y Bush en relación al petróleo crudo.
Suerte!


----------



## lube

Bonjour à tous! J'ai une petite question, je ne sais pas comment traduire "jeu de dupes" en espagnol. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider? Voici la phrase: "comment ne verrait-t-on pas dans cette inégalité des échanges un jeu de dupes?"

Merci d'avance!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Lube :

Je pense que "engañabobos" pourrait te servir, quoique d'un lexique plus familier que jeu de dupes. 

Attends d'autres idées, et regarde aussi dans les propositions antérieures du fil s'il n'y en aurait pas une qui t'aille.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chlapec

Mi propuesta, más formal: "Una trampa para ingenuos"


----------



## lube

Merci beaucoup Gevy et Chlapec!!


----------



## yserien

Resumiendo :¡¡ entre pillos anda el juego !!


----------



## josepad

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​ 

Je fais la traduction d'un texte napoléonéen vers l'espagnol.
"Pourtant vainqueur sur toute la ligne, Napoléon consentit le 4 juin 1813 au célèbre *armistice de dupe* de Pleiswitz, en gage d’ultime tentative d’une paix que ses ennemis battus refusèrent, en dépit de toutes ses concessions."
Je traduis:
"No obstante vencedor indiscutido, el 4 de junio de 1813 concedió el célebre armisticio de
embauque?
de Pleiswitz, como
prenda?
de última tentativa de una paz que sus enemigos vencidos rechazaron, a pesar de todas sus concesiones."
Est-ce que quelqu'un sait ce que "armistice de dupe" veut dire?
Merci!


----------



## lorenzolan

Hola
"vencedor en general" no me parece bueno, porque es una expresión que relativiza su victoria: daría la impresión de que venció en el balance general, pero sufriendo derrotas parciales. "Sur toute la ligne" sugiere precisamente lo contrario. Creo que en castellano también se dice así: vencedor en toda la línea.
Con respecto al "armictice de dupe" no sé decirte nada.
Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

En este caso diría:
- esta farsa que fue el célebre...

 _consentir au_: dio su aval/ su beneplácito / permitió 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## josepad

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> En este caso diría:
> - esta farsa que fue el célebre...
> 
> _consentir au_: dio su aval/ su beneplácito / permitió
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
Muy buenas opciones.

Merci bien!


----------



## DAMAEL

Hola aquí en México uno diría "juego de tontos" una expresión bastante utilizada cuando uno quiere expresar que la única intensión de alguien es engañar a los demás y de paso a él mismo.
también se utiliza "tapar el sol con un dedo"  para expresar que una situación es tan obvia que no se puede ocultar.
mi propuesta es:  
Juego de tontos alrededor del petroleo
a pesar de todo el líder anti-imperialista Chavez necesita de los Estados Unidos.
(¿quien no necesita de los Estados Unidos?)


----------

